# Advice needed



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone have a Delta Explorer exercise bike?

We've just dusted off ours & the resistance adjuster has stopped working so not doing any good, see pic to confirm the model.

We never got a manual for it (used) and I'm sure I could figure it out but I'd rather not if I don't have to.

So any one got a copy of the manual, could you scan or take a photo of the relevant pages for getting into the adjuster, and also any pages to do with the electronic display too.


It's mainly for Liz to get the bend back into her new knees after full replacement on both of them, so any help will of course be gratefully received.

Ta in anticipation of a veritable deluge of help :wink: :wink:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I haven't a clue how to fix yours but my Daughters had an lack of adjustment problem. Once I was able to split the cover on the wheel it was a simple and obvious fix.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Bill, It was indeed, I was surprised by how bad the hidden workmanship was.

I don't understand why they made their own "cycle" parts as it would have been much better to use components from that tried and tested industry than to make inferior wobbly parts for it, apart from the wheel itself which is a fan too.

I have now got a functioning resistance belt, it's just come off at the end.

As you say a bugger to get the covers off, worse to put back, so bad design in a couple of areas, although the welding and strength of materials was quite good.


----------

